# importieren von Projekten in eclips aus einem Programm



## Leo (5. Okt 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich wollte nachfragen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt projekte ins eclips automatisiert zu importieren!
Also möchte ich das nicht über das Eclips - Menu machen sondern aus meiner eigenen Anwendung die als Plugin im
eclips läuft.

besten Dank für alle Tips ...


----------



## Wildcard (5. Okt 2007)

Entweder du rufst die entsprechende Action auf (suchen), oder du erstellst einfach ein Project und kopierst das Zeug rein. Programmatisch natürlich.


----------



## Leo (5. Okt 2007)

hört sich ja gut an aber irgendwie bringt mich das nicht wirklich weiter bei den n Actions wäre es super wenn Du mir nur sagen könntest wie die in etwa heisst .


----------



## Wildcard (8. Okt 2007)

Keine Ahnung, da musst du dich schon selbst auf die Suche machen  :wink:


----------



## Leo (8. Okt 2007)

Ich habe da etwas gefunden ...


```
IWorkspace workspace = ResourcesPlugin.getWorkspace(); 
IWorkspaceRoot root = workspace.getRoot(); 
IProject project = root.getProject("ServerDummy"); 
try { 
project.create(null); 
} catch (CoreException e) { 
e.printStackTrace(); 
} 
}
```

das erstellt ein neues Project im Workspace aber nun bekomme ich natrülich keins reingeladen   

Wenn der Ordner bereits im Workspace existiert macht das gar keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Okt 2007)

Siehe weiter oben, das meinte ich damit.


			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder du erstellst einfach ein Project und kopierst das Zeug rein. Programmatisch natürlich.


In das Project kannst du jetzt kopieren was du willst.


----------

